# Anyone play Transformice?



## Kit (Sep 13, 2014)

I found this really fun game recently called transformice!
You basically get cheese by completing levels, you can trade this in for stuff at the shop
Some levels you will need a Shaman to help you. Shaman mice are picked when a mouses name gets to the top of the list in the room you are in. You can also get firsts by beating the level before anyone else!
It's a pretty fun game and I recommend it to anyone!
There are also tons of different maps! And they are constantly being added to.
Here's some screenshots-
Screenshots of a Vanilla Map-



Screenshots of a normal map-



Screenshot of the shop-



Screenshot of the leaderboards/Mouse list-






You can register here-http://www.transformice.com/?id=62536693


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 13, 2014)

I've been registered for nearly 2 years now. It's pretty fun, though I haven't touched it in a while.


----------



## michealstich (Sep 16, 2014)

I played this game a few times a couple of years or so back.
I remember it being quite enjoyable so I might have to try it again sometime.


----------



## Tatoenami (Sep 16, 2014)

I use to play as well, but the new updates that they did a while back with the game kind of made me not want to play anymore. I believe it was those power ups? I mean, it's cool and everything but it just took the fun of it away for by adding more ways to make building more easier for all the noobs. 
I just sit in my tribe room with my friends now and watch videos once a month or so when we don't feel like calling each other over the phone to gossip and such x'D


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 16, 2014)

I like Transformice a lot!
This is my character:






 It would be a lot of fun to play with some people from TBT sometime.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2014)

Hana, wanna play with me? I'm getting on now.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry not now but I can later


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 16, 2014)

I used to play the game every day at school!!!!
Sadly, it's blocked here now so I rarely play it, but when I do it's usually around midnight 
I think my name's Litwickchu. (I used to love Litwick as a kid and I really really really like mice hehe)​


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been on there since.. 2011 I think. I might be wrong. I haven't touched it in ages.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 16, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Hana, wanna play with me? I'm getting on now.


Are you still playing?


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh wow! I played Transformice some years ago, it was great, had a lot of accesories and hats to dress my little mouse  some levels were reeeeeally great, and some reeeally bad, but I loved the fact every level had a little twist with gravity or other objects that made them very hard...

Btw, I HATE troll shammans... although I'm really bad at being one lol I just do my best, trying not to troll or kill everyone :c


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh my god, I LOVE TRANSFORMICE!

I'm playing it right now. My username is Kaboombo.





my mouse! ^-^


----------



## Improv (Oct 3, 2014)

I've played for over 3 years!!


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 19, 2014)

Just another day in Transformice... x'D


----------



## Zuko (Oct 19, 2014)

Kaboombo said:


> Just another day in Transformice... x'D



Lmao, some people in that game are so weird xD


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 19, 2014)

Omg yes I used to it was tons of fun
I could never wall jump tho


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 20, 2014)

I love the Transformice community


----------



## Coach (Oct 20, 2014)

I've just started playing, it's super fun!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't play that much, but I do love TFM. Usually I just play traitor and prop hunt. Sometimes Vanilla if I'm farming for cheese. Dogecake over there. I've had a few levels glitch out and become just hilarious. Best one is the chicken level (the night time one with two  chickens) Sham did something, the brown chickens head flew off around the map, hitting us sideways. It left the map, but then it came zooming back. Best level.


----------



## n64king (Oct 20, 2014)

Didn't this use to only be in French? My friend showed this to me years ago and we were playing it in French and I was like why are we playing this and he said that's all it came in.


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 24, 2014)

During the Halloween event.


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Coach (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## Improv (Oct 26, 2014)

The events get weaker every year.


----------



## n64king (Oct 28, 2014)

Kaboombo said:


> View attachment 72110
> During the Halloween event.



wait... so nobody was there basically? Just when I thought there wasn't a worse member online count than Marapets.


----------



## Coach (Oct 28, 2014)

n64king said:


> wait... so nobody was there basically? Just when I thought there wasn't a worse member online count than Marapets.



That was just in one room

I love this halloween event! The slots are so fun!


----------

